# Instalar Gentoo con KDE-systemd ... [conseguido]

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver si me explico ... ???

Estoy en la primera fase, intentando instalar Gentoo con 'systemd' y en un escritorio KDE.

Pero ... me encuentro en un bucle sin poder salir ... ???

Tengo entendido que para compilar el núcleo con systemd necesito instalar genkernel-next ...

He instalado gentoo-sources 3.18.11-gentoo sin problemas, pero no me deja instalar genkernel-next ni genkernel porque entran en conflicto con udev, a saber ...

[blocks B] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-216-r3, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

[blocks B] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

* installed at the same time on the same system.

¿Qué es lo que he hecho mal? 

No encuentro bibliografía al respecto. Gracias por las respuestas, Pere

----------

## pelelademadera

no malgastes tu tiempo con systemd...

logre instalarlo en algun momento, pero es muy engorroso el uso.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, he hecho algunas instalaciones con GNOME 3 que han terminado, al menos, ejecutable ...

http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70107

También es verdad, como dices, que es engorroso su manejo, espero que en futuro más o menos próximo sus desarrolladores lo vayan perfilando para un uso cotidiano, al menos, aceptable ... ???

Quise probar con el escritorio KDE pero me veo frustrado en el comienzo de su instalación, preveo que cuando sea manejable necesitará un hardware mucho más potente del que manejamos hoy en día, recién compré una máquina nueva con una CPU AMD FX-8370 con 16GB de RAM de 1600MHz de ancho de banda y se me antoja corta para manejar un software como tal dentro de un año por ejemplo ...

En fins, lo dejaremos para mejor ocasión, gracias por responder, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Bueno, he hecho algunas instalaciones con GNOME 3 que han terminado, al menos, ejecutable ...
> 
> http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70107
> 
> También es verdad, como dices, que es engorroso su manejo, espero que en futuro más o menos próximo sus desarrolladores lo vayan perfilando para un uso cotidiano, al menos, aceptable ... ???
> ...

 

ese bloqueo lo superas desinstalando udev, y corriendo la instalacion de kde con systemd como use flag y -udev

estuve en tu misma situacion.

realmente el tiempo de booteo es mas rapido en mi caso.

pero la diferencia... tardara 10seg desde que termina el post hasta que el escritorio esta cargado, con hplip clipper y ktorrent, ademas de lo que carga kde-meta por defecto.

con systemd tardara 7 segundos.

realmente no noto la diferencia sabiendo que el equipo lo apago o reinicio muy pocas veces, tal vez una al mes.

y por otra parte tengo un ssd, que hace mas que bien su trabajo.

mis specs: i7 2600k @ 5ghz, 16gb 2133 cl9, ssd 128gb (uso 70gb para linux y 50gb para win) y 2 discos comunes de 2tb en uno de los cuales esta parte del home /usr/tmp /usr/src /usr/portage y /usr/portage/distfiles, en sus respectivos tipos, hay reiserfs, hay ext4, hay reiser4, y ntfs...

llego a perder el fstab y me puedo llegar a volver loco regenerandolo...

----------

## MrBrutico

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> estuve en tu misma situacion.
> 
> realmente el tiempo de booteo es mas rapido en mi caso.
> ...

 

perdona por el offtopic  pero poque tienes separado /usr/tmp /usr/src /usr/portage y /usr/portage/distfiles del disco ssd?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   
> 
> estuve en tu misma situacion.
> 
> realmente el tiempo de booteo es mas rapido en mi caso.
> ...

 

/usr/portage y /usr/portage/distfiles estan separados por los tipos de archivos que contienen cada uno.

el primero tiene archivos chicos, mientras el 2º los codigo fuente, o sea, archivos grandes.

Estan fuera del ssd porque no me interesa velocidad en leer eso, por otra parte cada sync hace escrituras en el ssd, lo estropea.

/var/tmp esta separado por el motivo de que cuando compilas paquetes grandes se llena, y suele ocuparme todo el ssd, te lo fragmenta, y no me interesa.

es /var/tmp, no /usr/tmp... le erre en el tipeo

por otra parte, separar, hace que sea menos probable el fragmentado, si bien en ssd no se nota casi, en un disco convencional si...

----------

## MrBrutico

Y como te quedaría el fstab? y hay que poner algo make.conf ?

Yo solo tengo PORTAGE_TEMPDIR="/tmp" en ram

Si me pasas esos datos te lo agradecía, y mas o menos el tamaño de las particiones.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

> Y como te quedaría el fstab? y hay que poner algo make.conf ?
> 
> Yo solo tengo PORTAGE_TEMPDIR="/tmp" en ram
> 
> Si me pasas esos datos te lo agradecía, y mas o menos el tamaño de las particiones.

 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb9               /usr/portage            reiserfs        noatime                 0 1
> 
> /dev/sdb8               /usr/portage/distfiles  ext4            noatime                 0 1
> 
> /dev/sdb7               /var/tmp                reiserfs        defaults                0 1

 

/usr/portage ~800mb

/usr/portage/distfiles ~ a gusto tuyo yo tengo 25gb

/var/tmp tengo 10gb

en el make.conf nada, lo que si, en el kernel, tenes que tener soporte para los sistemas de ficheros que uses

----------

## Luciernaga

No es que me haya olvidado de este tema, pues no, estoy inmerso en intentar instalar Plasma 5 en Gentoo y me topo con cada problema que es demasié ...  :Sad: 

El asunto que me movió a iniciar la pregunta del primer mensaje está pasado por su formateo a disco y comenzar una instalación nueva ... pero con cada instalación nueva tropiezo con muchas cosas por resolver por ejemplo:

¿Cómo hay que configurar ahora el make.conf?

Puesto que constantemente recibo "advertencias" como la siguiente:

!!! Sync setting found en make.conf.

This setting es Deprecated and no longer used. Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf 

/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf la ruta de este fichero no existe ¿hay que crearlo todo?

¿Los repositorios ahora tienen que ir en gentoo.conf?

La configuración de la localización ahora donde tiene que ir y cómo se hace ...

Estoy indagando en leer los manuales y wiki's y estas preguntas no son incluídas o al menos si son tan nuevas su inclusión demorará.

Bueno, a ver si consigo mis propósitos con el Plasma 5, pues ya lo he instalado con ArchLinux y es fantástico, pero como soy fan de Gentoo .... mmmmmm

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Los repositorios ahora tienen que ir en gentoo.conf? 

 No, la configuración de cada repositorio tiene que ir en un archivo distinto (con un nombre de archivo que se ajuste al patron *.conf) dentro del directorio  /etc/portage/repos.conf/

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf la ruta de este fichero no existe ¿hay que crearlo todo? 

 Tienen que ubicarse en esa ruta. Los directorios que no existan habrá que crearlos. Hacerlo manualmente es una opción válida.

Fuente: https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/gentoo-news.git/tree/2015/2015-02-04-portage-sync-changes/2015-02-04-portage-sync-changes.en.txt

----------

## MrBrutico

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> No es que me haya olvidado de este tema, pues no, estoy inmerso en intentar instalar Plasma 5 en Gentoo y me topo con cada problema que es demasié ... 
> 
> El asunto que me movió a iniciar la pregunta del primer mensaje está pasado por su formateo a disco y comenzar una instalación nueva ... pero con cada instalación nueva tropiezo con muchas cosas por resolver por ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Cómo hay que configurar ahora el make.conf?
> ...

 

Yo hace unas semanas instale plasma 5 en Gentoo pero no pude instalar ni konsole ni dolphin por dependencias a kde 4. Al final volvi a kde 4, pero no use systemd.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

>  *Luciernaga wrote:*   No es que me haya olvidado de este tema, pues no, estoy inmerso en intentar instalar Plasma 5 en Gentoo y me topo con cada problema que es demasié ... 
> 
> El asunto que me movió a iniciar la pregunta del primer mensaje está pasado por su formateo a disco y comenzar una instalación nueva ... pero con cada instalación nueva tropiezo con muchas cosas por resolver por ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Cómo hay que configurar ahora el make.conf?
> ...

 

yo despues de muchos años en gentoo... desde 2004 que lo uso, me he dado cuenta que ~amd64 es una mala palabra, salvo que se use para paquetes especificos...

y a esta altura, no estoy para andar renegando en el laburo con equipos, y en casa con los equipos, probare plasma 5 en un año cuando salga mas o menos estable....

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> Yo hace unas semanas instale plasma 5 en Gentoo pero no pude instalar ni konsole ni dolphin por dependencias a kde 4. Al final volvi a kde 4, pero no use systemd.

 

Bueno, el Plasma 5 es una novedad en el mundo informático, esto está claro, y como tal (entiendo que está en la fase BETA) hay que tratarlo o tenerlo en cuenta, no obstante puedo decirle que he instalado Kubuntu 15.04 en VM y en disco y funciona, también instalé Manjaro 0.9 y funciona, tengo instalado Arch Linux con Plasma 5 y va de maravilla, porqué no lo he de conseguir con Gentoo ...

Todo necesita su tiempo para madurar y tardará más o menos pero al final se convertirá en cotidiano, lo malo que veo en eso es que cada vez que surge un avance significativo necesita de más recursos y éstos son un coste que habrá que asumir, nos guste o no ... digo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

PostData: (23/04/2015 11:15) Ahora si que acabo de encontrar bibliografía interesante y orientativa del problema ...

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Estoy indagando en leer los manuales y wiki's y estas preguntas no son incluídas o al menos si son tan nuevas su inclusión demorará. 

 

Desde hoy el manual de gentoo se ha actualizado con esta advertencia sobre mirrorselect y SYNC:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/Installation/Base/es#Opcional:_Seleccionar_los_servidores_r.C3.A9plica

----------

## Luciernaga

Quien la sigue, la persigue, y al final la consigue ... se dice y se comenta popularmente ...  :Smile: 

Pues efectivamente, al final lo he conseguido, instalar Gentoo con KDE Plasma 5 en mis máquinas ... y estable ... dentro de lo que cabe, estoy operando normalmente escribiendo este mensaje y (ciertamente) todavía hay aplicaciones que no se instalan, por ejemplo con Dolphin no lo he logrado aún espero que pronto lo arreglen y este gestor funcione como es debido ... en fin para todos los detalles visiten esta web ... http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70380 y a partir del mensaje #34 he transcrito mis experiencias ...

Gracias a todos por haberme ayudado en lo posible y cierro este hilo. Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

